# Captain WS Vittle



## Gillian Vittle (Jan 17, 2012)

I am researching Captain WS Vittle (British Ardour 1952-3) and should be very grateful for any information at all which would help me to be certain that I've got the right W S Vittle - ships, career, age, nationality, what the W S stand for ...

Gillian Vittle


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Gillian *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello Gillian
There a number of seafaring "Vittle's" the only on I can find with the initials W. S. is William Stephen

There was a William Stephen Vittle who was Master of the “British Merit” he was age 42 (DoB circa1901) with 26 ½ years service he was welsh 5’ – 5” in height weight 165 lbs he signed in Avonmouth 26th August 1943 the ship arrived New York 24th September 1943 having sailed from Avonmouth 3rd September 1943

If this is the correct person he was also on the “British Star”, July & September 1941 “British Captain”. 1944 October “Deligence”. July 1951 “British Ardour”.

1928 2nd Mate “War Nawab”
1918 Apprentice on the “Southerndown”
He was also a DBS aboard the “Cluny Castle” October 1920 from Mauritius 

This could be his WWI medal entitlement
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...asp?Edoc_Id=8546714&queryType=1&resultcount=3
this may be his WWII entitlement
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...asp?Edoc_Id=4512609&queryType=1&resultcount=2

This looks like his CR1/2 cards which should give his details 

http://www.findmypast.co.uk/search/...results?e=S&sn=VITTLE&iFnsV=false&fns=WILLIAM STEPHEN&oDS=2:41&route=X

Ray


----------



## krobins1 (Oct 12, 2014)

My father's best friend was a Captain Viittle when he was the mate I think of the British Victory. He retired to Fishguard in West Wales and I remember we went down to visit him where he had a small fishing boat.

Keith Robinson


----------



## krobins1 (Oct 12, 2014)

His name was William and my father always called him Bill


----------

